
Source code of the SLocker Android ransomware - fs0c131y
https://github.com/fs0c1ety/SLocker
======
Artlav
Interesting. What is it's delivery method?

I can't quite google if it's something that exploits a hole or something that
needs explicit user action.

~~~
fs0c131y
[http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/s...](http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/slocker-mobile-ransomware-starts-mimicking-wannacry/)

~~~
fs0c131y
No particular exploit, it just encrypt the sdcard. All the source code is
available on the github repo.

~~~
Artlav
"just encrypt the sdcard" is what it does, not how it gets on the device. The
github repo only contains the payload, not the delivery method.

Anyway, the article answers my question - "This ransomware disguises itself as
game guides, video players, and so on in order to lure users into installing
it.".

------
GrumpyNl
There is more to find on that repo

